
Occam's Razor Has Distorted the History of Science - jonbaer
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/08/occams-razor/495332/?single_page=true
======
jessriedel
Awful article. It repeatedly conflates two very distinct arguments for
simplicity in science: (a) an a priori elegance criterion when choosing
between two theories that are observationally indistinguishable, and (b) a
trade-off between simplicity and accuracy of two different approximations.

~~~
emmelaich
Yep, rubbish.

Even spells his name wrong at one point: "Ochkam"

------
yiyus
If you have not read the article, here is some advice: don't do it.

------
brudgers
Currently, the article title does not match the source: The Tyranny of Simple
Explanations

~~~
jessriedel
Well, you're right that the article title changed (judging by the html webpage
title). But the it's also a re-phrasing of the sub-title ("The history of
science has been distorted by a longstanding conviction that correct theories
about nature are always the most elegant ones"), which is allowed for
clickbait or otherwise less informative titles.

